# Picked up another Shelby



## GTOShon (Nov 6, 2021)

Picked this beauty a few weeks ago. It was sold on here back in 2018. 

Some stuff has been stolen off her 😢 but she is still a beautifully preserved cool ride that will be a easy one to get back on the road 😁

I would like to put her back like she was originally equipped if anyone has a set of nice drop center wheels with ND hubs, a delta 3 rib headlight, Mesinger prewar saddle hit me up.

Pics of how she was equipped are in this link to the previous selling post. 









						Sold - 1941 INCREDIBLE 'SURVIVOR' SHELBY WESTERN FLYER -CALIF ESTATE BIKE  F/S | Archive (sold)
					

This is just an unbelievable find.  1941 original owner Shock ease fork long tank bike that resided its entire life in the farm town of Taft Calif. and story goes belonged to a girl whose mother rode her to school on the bike in the 1940s and had sat in storage ever since.  As found the handle...




					thecabe.com
				





Here she is now.
Shon


----------



## catfish (Nov 6, 2021)

Nice. I like how it matches your other Shelby!


----------



## GTOShon (Nov 6, 2021)

Right! 😁


----------



## Boris (Nov 6, 2021)

Nice that all the hard to find stuff is there. I'm no expert, but I thought that the light that's currently on the bike is correct. I'm pretty sure it would be on my wishbone frame, maybe not on your style frame though. I don't know, If I'm wrong, I welcome the education here.


----------



## GTOShon (Nov 6, 2021)

Boris said:


> Nice that all the hard to find stuff is there. I'm no expert, but I thought that the light that's currently on the bike is correct. I'm pretty sure it would be on my wishbone frame, maybe not on your style frame though. I don't know, If I'm wrong, I welcome the education here.





“I welcome the education here”
That goes for me also. I was going by what the bike had on it when it was found in the listing posted above when it was originally found. Although personally I do like the looks of the torpedo style light better. 
Shon


----------



## JRE (Nov 6, 2021)

Love the Long tank Shelbys I've had a couple. Should have a front loader light on it.


----------



## JRE (Nov 6, 2021)

Or the one on it currently. Both are correct


----------

